# what is the best and most profitable third party t shirt compan to use?



## timm.matt (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out what t shirt third party to use to make my t shirts. I want to set up my business as a website, but have another company make the shirts in order to keep my overhead low. I've heard of a handful of differnet companies, but am not sure which is the best. I would like the company that will help me maximize my profits. 
thanks,
newbee


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There really is no "best". It's all about which one YOU prefer and which one you feel will best meet your business needs.

The fulfillment company doesn't really maximize your profits, YOU do that with your own marketing.

I would suggest reading the many posts that have been made about the various fulfillment companies you are considering and then researching the opinions and posts that have been made here in the forums (by searching for them by name using the search box at the top of the page) in order to make an informed decision about which to choose.

Many of them offer free trials, so it may be worth your while to try a few of them yourself so you can see first hand which one is better for you.


----------



## tscanlan (Jul 26, 2013)

Great advise, tyring to determine if a fufilment company is the best to add to a new start up! I have a lot of searching to do! Thanks, Tim


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Make sure to choose what services you need most. For example print quality, variety of product, turnaround times, order submission, price, and so forth. You can never get all of the above but at least work with a company that offers the exact needs you have.


----------

